# Cannot boot my SERVER help!



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone and sorry for the loud title. The situation is like this:
Upgraded to 8.1 RC2 a week ago from 8.0 Everything went fine. My system is a ZFS root and I never had any issues. I also upgraded my ZFS version to 14. 
Anyway, today I noticed a funny noise from a fan so I decided to poweroff the system until I get back from work. I cleaned that fan and when I boot my system displays :


```
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 14 (should be 13)
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 14 (should be 13)
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 14 (should be 13)
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 14 (should be 13) 
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 14 (should be 13)
no ZFS pools located, can't boot
```

Please help!

Thanks,

George


----------



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2010)

I am downloading the livefs. I think that I might have to reinstall the bootstrap on gptzfsboot. It makes sense since the system was never rebooted with the V14 zfs version.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jul 7, 2010)

gkontos said:
			
		

> I am downloading the livefs. I think that I might have to reinstall the bootstrap on gptzfsboot. It makes sense since the system was never rebooted with the V14 zfs version.



8.1 or 7.3(?) one, not 8.0, it does not support v14.


----------



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> 8.1 or 7.3(?) one, not 8.0, it does not support v14.


8.1 rc2


----------



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't believe this. livefs CD can not mount itself x(


----------



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2010)

Solved!


```
Fixit# gpart bootcode -b /mnt2/boot/pmbr -p /mnt2/boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 adXX
```


----------

